

Don't want to wait for Google Wave? Try Browseology, see updates in real time - joepestro
http://www.browseology.com

======
kineticac
Google wave doesn't do browsing, but they packaged all the email, chat, and
picture sharing all into a nice platform. It's really interested. Browseology
currently does collaborative browsing focusing on Amazon product research.
What would you guys do with collaborative browsing?

By the way, clickable link: <http://browseology.com>

------
joepestro
Browseology is available now! Developed by myself and kineticac. You can
browse together in real time with Amazon support, but more coming very soon.

